#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 鵺

## wingwolf

鵺 
　　（y

----------


## CORN庫爾

鵺（念ㄧㄝˋ），或稱鵼（ㄎㄨㄥ），是日本的傳說生物之一。

鵺出現於《平家物語》當中，據描述牠擁有猴子的相貌、貍的身軀、虎的四肢與及蛇的尾巴。
（在日本古文獻中關於鵺的軀體記載並不統一，亦有指牠有著虎的軀體的說法）。
其形態具備五行神異的形象，牠的身上兼有八方象徵動物中
東北方的虎（地支中的寅）、
東南方的蛇（巳）、
西南方的猴（申）、
西北方的狗與豬（戌、亥）的特徵，
因此有人認為這是一頭融合了干支思想所合成的虛構怪物。

鵺的叫聲像虎鶇（虎斑地鶇），被認為是不祥的叫聲。

《平家物語》中記載，平安時代末期，鵺經常於夜間出沒在近衛天皇所居住的御所清涼殿，令天皇苦惱不已。
當時天皇敕令源賴政充當驅魔者，賴政以山鳥的尾巴製作出尖銳的箭，成功把鵺射殺。

天皇為了嘉賞賴政的功勞，便把名刀「獅子王」賜予賴政作為賞賜。

看他是鳥部旁以為會是禽類，結果居然是獸類，讓我有點意外啊。
啊，仔細想想最近很火紅的刀Ｏ亂舞裡的太刀獅子王立繪裡那隻就是鵺的樣子呢。

----------


## 帕格薩斯

嗚喔喔庫爾君居然來補充資料這裡的文，那麼我也過來補充一下關於獅子王這把刀(?
我才不會說是因為看到庫爾君提到刀劍亂舞的獅子王呢，才不會說(你啊
關於獅子美腿王的傳說，庫爾君提到它與鵺的關聯了。
獅子王刃長二尺五寸五分，是一把平安時代的黑漆太刀。本身是一把無銘刀，獅子王一稱實為「別號」而非「刀名」。
大小尺寸上在太刀之中屬於較為薄與短一些的類型，也有一說當初是做成小太刀的形式。現在被收藏在東京的國立博物館裡。
刀的介紹我就不說太多了，大家的重點想必是美腿王肩上圍著脖子的那圈毛茸茸的東西吧(咦？
--

↑聽說是繪師的設定。

↑官方介紹圖。
--
K島維基百科是這麼說的：
*那團長著獅子臉的毛球狀不明物就是當年被源賴政退治的鵺。*
*只有在真劍必殺時才會張嘴嘶吼。*
因為是在之後被賞賜的，因此角色設定中會有就不難理解了。
另外，事實上，獅子王才待在源賴政身邊沒幾年，就因為戰敗因此源賴政自殺謝罪，刀就被讓渡給同族的土岐氏，最後被獻給了天皇。
一點迷你補充0w0/

----------


## CORN庫爾

因為在瀏覽資料庫時發現他是空的所以就順手補上了(
獅子王的輕巧似乎是考量到其持有者較為年長所特化的設計，
是一把對爺爺們(不是三日月)十分友善的太刀

二創裡也常常可以看得到鵺跟獅子王一同出現/互動的描寫。

----------

